# halfrauds pressure washer connection? for foam lance



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i have searched for this a few times and yet to find a ********** answer, i bought the halfrauds one as was voted thw best, but i want a foam lance, but have yet 2 find out what attactment i need. anyone know which one it is, have heard sumit bout a superspray one will fit, is this right??


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

here some pics of connection


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

pm autobrite they will be better able to advise on which lance and an adaptor to suit hth:thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

DOH i posted in wrong place, was supposed to be put on autobrite thread:wall: :lol:


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

afaik its the lavor attachment you need


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Benny Boy said:


> afaik its the lavor attachment you need


shut up u tart:wave: :wave:

there is a thread on here that says it maybe the lavor, but have mailed rachael to ask her, as im gona buy the the auto chem one, 2 reasons, ppl rave about it, but there customer service is 2nd 2 none ive heard:thumb: 
heard 2 many negative things bout autobrite tbh


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

cheeky git


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

its deffo lavor.

I had one for my Halfords PW. Although, it leaked badly and was very hard to get on and off, and took too much time to set up,

I went back to the Gilmour


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

what eva fitment rachael sent me, it is way to loose, and doesnt really fit at all, hers pics of fitments, tis a shame this order has been a **** up, but im sure rachael will sort it out, with dispenser, leaking snow foam and wrong connection


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Andy

Did you manage to find out what connector fits your PW ? 

(I have the same PW)

cheers


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

I had the same problem, I couldnt get a foam lance attachment to fit my halfords PW. I tried two from Autobrite- lavor and another type and neither worked. Mark at autobrite did try and help but it seems as though there is not one that fits(AFAIK) so i'm gonna buy a karcher hose&gun strap that on the halfords PW, use the karcher connector on my foam lance and connect the lot....:detailer:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Dean_82 said:


> I had the same problem, I couldnt get a foam lance attachment to fit my halfords PW. I tried two from Autobrite- lavor and another type and neither worked. Mark at autobrite did try and help but it seems as though there is not one that fits(AFAIK) so i'm gonna buy a karcher hose&gun strap that on the halfords PW, use the karcher connector on my foam lance and connect the lot....:detailer:


will the hose fit on the halfrauds PW, are they all standard sizes?
if that works it will be great


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> will the hose fit on the halfrauds PW, are they all standard sizes?
> if that works it will be great


Dean, Would definately like to know if this works!!

Do you intend to try this w/end? Can you buy just the hose part from halfords?


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> will the hose fit on the halfrauds PW, are they all standard sizes?
> if that works it will be great


As far as I know- yes. I bought a karcher gun and hose from halfords, took it home put it on my halfords pw and worked fine:thumb: I then returned the hose and gun to halfords as it was £40!!! Cheeky to return it i know.....but you can get the karcher hose and gun off ebay for half that price!
You will need a karcher lance too for normal washing either that or keep swapping the hoses over......

Hope that helps


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

im off 2 cardiff later, so may pick up a hose and gun to see if they fit, if it fits will take back and buy at half the price on egay

we think the same,pmsl


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> im off 2 cardiff later, so may pick up a hose and gun to see if they fit, if it fits will take back and buy at half the price on egay
> 
> we think the same,pmsl


:lol: :lol: :lol:

(Dont forget you will need the karcher connector for the foam lance.
So its Foam lance with karcher connector-attach to karcher gun&hose-attach to halfords PW)
Just so its clear....

Goodluck dude:thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

yeah cheers i know auto chem gona send me a few attachments to try, so there bound 2 be a karcher one there.
argos up road has a gun/.hose to try.
but cheers will get there in end,lol


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

willj said:


> Dean, Would definately like to know if this works!!
> 
> Do you intend to try this w/end? Can you buy just the hose part from halfords?


It worked for me. check my other replies to this post....should make sense then bud.


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Dean_82 said:


> It worked for me. check my other replies to this post....should make sense then bud.


Dean

Is this the one?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-PRESS...goryZ632QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

(just a bit concerned cos it says for Karcher K1 - K3 machines, and I dont know whether they will fit on my halfords hp150)


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

well these are the 3 connections rachael is sending








i got the kew one, the lavor doesnt look right, but the karcher one looks very simular to my HP125


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Andy - please post when you've got hold of the karcher fitment. I'll wait to see how you get on with that before buying the bits.

cheers


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

ok the karcher fitment fits my HP125, am gona try gun out under pressure for the final test to c if truely fits, but looks like the HP125 gun is a karcher or made by karcher:thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

yep its karcher fitment, works a treat too:thumb: , shame is wet and cant do car


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i didnt know it snowed in wales lol. glad you got it sorted matey


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> ok the karcher fitment fits my HP125, am gona try gun out under pressure for the final test to c if truely fits, but looks like the HP125 gun is a karcher or made by karcher:thumb:


Andy thanks for the update. Just to be sure, can you confirm that you've got the Autobrite HD foam lance and it's connected directly to your existing HP125?

or, have you had to buy a karcher hose (for your HP125) and connect the foam lance to that?

cheers


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Are all the halfords pressure washers using the same fitment?
I got the really small cheapest one cos it was heavily discounted in store


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm £200 lighter after my visit to Wickes, suprise suprise, 2 screws short!


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> ok the karcher fitment fits my HP125, am gona try gun out under pressure for the final test to c if truely fits, but looks like the HP125 gun is a karcher or made by karcher:thumb:


Really??! I will have to try this the karcher fitment is the one on the left in your pic isnt it?


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

willj said:


> Dean
> 
> Is this the one?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KARCHER-PRESS...goryZ632QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Looks like wesh-andy may have sussed it bud.....


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> ok the karcher fitment fits my HP125, am gona try gun out under pressure for the final test to c if truely fits, but looks like the HP125 gun is a karcher or made by karcher:thumb:


Just checked it out and....
My karcher connector is way too big for my HP150
You got a pic of it connected mate?


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Oi Andy - get back to the forum !!!


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

:wave: the hp125 must be different to the hp150 as the karcher fitment for my HD lance is a perfect fit.
i ot the auto chem lance, but im sure they all same fitment wise i would have thought


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is my lance....With the lavor connector alongside. The lavor didnt fit:









And this is the karcher connector:









 

I thought the guns where the same on the halfords hp pressure washers...in design anyway.
Would you mind posting up a pic of your foam lance connected to your halfords pw?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

this is the karcher fitment on lance








as said works a treat on the HP125


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive Always used the kaharcher lance and gun on all my cheep S**ty PW and ive orderd my snow foam lance from andy at autobrite.... and it fits perfect its got the big fat connetion end.... 

Dose any body know if theirs a bigger bottle to conect to the AB lance? as im all way filling it up lol?


----------



## pamibarry (Jan 9, 2008)

This works really well.......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370012555579


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Got home tonight and my HD Lance was waiting for me 

It definately doesn't fit the HP150. The connector is simply too big to fit in the "hole". 

I'm going to get a Karcher gun/hose and connect the hose to my HP150, then I can use the HD Lance. (as Dean said in an earlier post).


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

well i guess karcher must have made the hp125 gun or sumit, wouldnt it be cheaper to buy a hp125 is only £50 new and sell the lesser hp150 :lol:


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

pamibarry said:


> This works really well.......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370012555579


No that never helped but thanks lol

Ive got a snow lance inm looking for a BIGGER bottle to srcew to it if their is one ?

:detailer:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

the auto chem lance is awesome, doin car while sun is out:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i hope my foam lance is as good as this when it arrives!


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i use bout and inch of ssf and a ickle bit of normal shampoo, turn it all way to minus and thats wa u get, although empties rather quickly wen its turned all way 2 minus:lol:


----------



## wywywywy (Sep 11, 2006)

So... are Autobrite's and Auto-Rae Chem's foam lances actually the same thing?
If not, what are the differences?

Thanks.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

wywywywy said:


> So... are Autobrite's and Auto-Rae Chem's foam lances actually the same thing?
> If not, what are the differences?
> 
> Thanks.


the same

and made in the far east and sold to outlets all over the world!


----------



## Abs (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the Hp125 PW, and the Karcher fitment is WAY too big. It does indeed look like the Lavor fitment, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

hi guys,i've just purchased a hp125 from a forum member and a lance from e bay and it is the lavor fitment as the seller suggested. It is a little tight to on/off it but it works a treat


----------



## Abs (Jan 8, 2008)

Could you identify what type of connection it is from this picture?


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

Im having the same issue as most others on here having a hp125.

Im not convinced that the one that Andys shows to be working is a Karcher fitment.

The one to the far right of this pic appears to be the right one and the one of the left being karcher (identical the the karcher one on my lance that fits to a karcher gun). Not a clue what the other in the middle is.

Can someone tell me what the connector on the far right is and where i can get one? (a link if possible?)










Does anyone have any good techniques on removing the original connector? Mine appears to have loctite on it!


----------



## wallopadonkey (Jul 4, 2007)

*i bought my foam lance from*

i bought my foam lance from autobrite direct and looks just like yours it was a halfrauds pw and was a lavor connection which the one on the right

he was bob on when i went to see him and knew straight away what it was

dave


----------



## Arienol (Jul 10, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> the auto chem lance is awesome, doin car while sun is out:lol:


Can you tell me where you purchased this lance from? Looks awesome!


----------

